# Identify bantam breeding



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

I have two feed store chicks labeled Bantams. I believe one to be a pullet (small black and white) and one to be a rooster (larger gray and white) but I don't know their breed , can any one identify them?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The barred one is a Barred Plymouth Rock. I have no idea what the blue is, what type of comb does it have?
The BPRS is a pullet, the blue has very red wattles so I would also agree it's a cockerel.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Here are a few more of the cockerel and Fiere I think your are completely right about my lady chick! Just wondering what my handsome roo will be . He does not photograph well , here are the best I could get of his face. I think they are about 4wks.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Ok it's been almost a week , here is my little rooster now. The hen is definitely really looking like a BPR, so maybe that's what my rooster is? He doesn't seem so spotty though?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow that's a big change in the Rock. Looking at that picture Id change my mind and say male. 

The cockerel is most definitely NOT a rock. I'm going to dig and see if I can see what he might be.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

i would stick with hen for now... not sure what that roo is


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Perhaps blue old English for the roo? I'm just googling images of gray blue black bantams... Seems rather fancy though for him to be thrown in a feed store mix . Maybe he's just a crazy mix or something. I'm new to the chicken world , I'm not even sure if you can have mixes lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not and even if it was a show quality bird because I focused on Silkies I can't identify most hard feathered birds worth a flip.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

I haven't taken a recent picture of my roo, but he is getting much darker almost black and has lost most all of his gray except for his fuzzy white head but his comb is huge and bright ruby red . Maybe a black Japanese? I'll post a pic tomorrow . But to get to the real reason for my update....

I went to the feed store for more chick feed and low and behold came home with 4 more assorted banties. They were almost gone and I just had to buy them before they sold out. Also they looked plum terrible , I felt sorry for them, maybe it's them feathering out but I think it was a rough joint for those chicks, my original two never looked as bad as these.

I tried my best to get hens but it was too hard to tell, they literally all looked the same except for coloring. Brought these little guys home and they are so much sweeter than my other chicks . All four climbed in my lap when I sat in the yard with them! I don't know why they are so tame but I love it! Course now I wonder why my other two act like wild animals who have never seen a human? Maybe cuz they are raised with guineas? I literally have contact with them 4 or 5 times a day involving water, food, providing shade , just checking on them etc. They are still extremely skiddish . Any guesses why?

Here are my new beauties


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new peeps and rescuing them from their life in a bin.

Three things could be the difference, certainly the keets are part of the problem. The chicks will react to the hyper activity of the keets, having a brooder where they don't see you coming until you're over top of them and last, breed. 

I used to brood keets with chicks but found it was not a great set up for the weaker chicks so keets got their own brooder. 

Brooders where they can't see you coming until you're over top of them. Thing predator. The instinctively know over head is where death exists.

Some breeds just automatically trust humans. Not so sure this is true in this case.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Do you think it would be safe to re locate my original two banties with my 4 new banties? They are exactly the same age. Would they become tamer or would my 4 loveys become wild?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They will respond exactly as the others as long as the keets are still part of the group. They are prey animals so their first reaction is to flee. Since keets are like that until they become adults then that's the way things will continue.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Ok I've put all the banties together and the keets have their own brooder now .

The banties have all seemed to have taken a more calm approach to life for now and my keets are still as bonkers as ever

Here is mr roo today.

Still unsure what he may be. My original hen whom some suspects to be a BPR still looks relatively the same.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He is cute. Too bad he can't stay just like he is. 

Yes, keets are lunatics. And if you spend enough time with them they can be tamed to a small degree.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I think he's a cross. He has a lot of smutting to be pure. But I must say, holy crap the comb on him! I have a feeling he will be quite the manly man when he's grown.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Oh he is so very manly. Today he started crowing for the first time. He wanted to let my newcomer banties to know he was Mr Rooster for sure .

Speaking of my new banties , any guesses on this cutie . I'm supposing a pullet but my rooster is so very mature it's hard to judge the others against him, they all look like pullets compared to that roo. Hopefully they are... Anyway... This brown one is very striking but maybe another cross like my roo? Maybe I got a batch of chicken mutts lol


----------

